# Can anybody help with this shower valve



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a delta to me.


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably the worst quality pictures possible but looks kinda like a delta to me too, I cant even see what the last picture is, can you get a pic of the cartridge?


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

A pic of the trim might help too.


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

Could be a Valley. Poor picture


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Upload Alfanos plumbing supply catalog I'm sure you will be able to find it there!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Never seen a Delta cartridge that looked like that??? I don't know what it is.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Remove the cartridge please and get some more pics.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i just got home sorry guys i didnt remove the trim i got to ho house and thats what i saw as for cart i couldnt remove it today since i didnt have nothing to replace it with as for another shower valve and a smitty plate i picked that up today and i am scheduled to go back tuesday getting five day weekend i will post more pics when i pull it out i just thought someone could tell me from looking at it like this it does have the big threaded escuching like a delta i was thinking it was a peerles


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

American standard maybe


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Put my guess down as Valley. They look similar to Deltas and were very popular around these parts. OEM parts are unavailable, repair with a disclaimer. A moen posi temp would be a better long term solution.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Around here , if I don't know what it is I pull it out and run to marks parts. If they don't have it then no one does. Looks like a delta. But it would have to be a really old delta.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i didnt pull it out cause i didnt have nothing to repair it with either a cart or a new shower valve the ho lives 2 1/2 hours from the shop so the boss wanted me to wait but i am not working till tuesday and thats their guess bath so i am good for now i will post more pics on tuesday when i am ready to pull it out


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

revenge said:


> i didnt pull it out cause i didnt have nothing to repair it with either a cart or a new shower valve the ho lives 2 1/2 hours from the shop so the boss wanted me to wait but i am not working till tuesday and thats their *guess* bath so i am good for now i will post more pics on tuesday when i am ready to pull it out


They have so many, they have to GUESS which one to use...:jester:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

justin said:


> Around here , if I don't know what it is I pull it out and run to marks parts. If they don't have it then no one does. Looks like a delta. But it would have to be a really old delta.


Mark's Part's???


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

lol thats why wanted to see if any one knew what it was just by the pic so i can take extra parts i think i gonna take a few deltas carts see where that takes me on tuesday


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's no delta I have ever saw? Delta would have been proud enough toput their name on the trim! Possibly a valley they rarely put there name on stuff that I've seen?
Is this a modular or manufactured home?
Where is the trim?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

trim is gone ho got to that point threw evetything away and then called the plumber now if its a valley doesnt delta fit it to i know it fits peerles home is twenty years old


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What part of Texas, Revenge?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

south way south 15 minutes from mexico why titan


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think Danco is the same as Valley . Delta will not fit.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

revenge said:


> south way south 15 minutes from mexico why titan


Just curious.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Danco=Plumbmaster

They may make parts for it but Valley is out of business. Seats and springs look similar but that is it. Carts are not interchangeable.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't run into a Valley that was interchangable with delta? Springs and seats are different diameters IIRC.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Deerslayer. Seats looks similar in design but not compatible.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Mark's Part's???


Camp Bowie and Ramona drive. Ft.worth. They are plumbing faucet gods!! If you ever need a part that you can't find , they are the place. Plus I get all faucet parts there. I just hit the road and bypass all supply houses usually when I have faucet work.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like Valley V6005 cartridge

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/images/cartridge-4299.jpg

or v4299

http://plumbingpartsdepot.info/html/947.html


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Valley


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

pull out cartridge and check out alfanos as someone else mentioned, or try new york replacement parts they have a lot oddball stuff


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

These are the pics


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I would just install a Delta, a call back on a two hour drive will kill ya.

It is probably a Valley.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Its valley couldn't find parts, so thit what I did.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good call!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you every used those plates, they life savers honestly.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

revenge said:


> Have you every used those plates, they life savers honestly.


They are a gift from God on jobs where ya gotta swap out a 3 handle valve. Yessir!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We also use them, on exterior wall shower valves. Trace out patern, cut tile, install valve, install plate and trim. Looks like it belongs there lol.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ive never used them...but I can see how helpful they can be


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I would rather cut a hole in sheet rock to replace, but if we cant cut behind the shower, we go through the front. Customers love it cause they dont have to replace tile. They are real handy you should look into it.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

revenge said:


> I would rather cut a hole in sheet rock to replace, but if we cant cut behind the shower, we go through the front. Customers love it cause they dont have to replace tile. They are real handy you should look into it.


I'm so accustomed to busting tiles out and installing my showerbody lol


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

revenge said:


> I would rather cut a hole in sheet rock to replace, but if we cant cut behind the shower, we go through the front. Customers love it cause they dont have to replace tile. They are real handy you should look into it.


I swap shower/valves all the time thru the original 3.5 inch hole. Take out old moen install new moentrol just takes a little longer


----------

